# iPod/iPhone usb port and aux problem



## echoanswers (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi, I have a brand new 2014 Cruze LS and am unable to connect my iphone or ipod via the aux outlet or usb port.

When I connect either device with either cord, nothing happens . I push the cd/aux button and the screen tells me there is no CD. 

Am I missing something here? I've looked in my manual and it says nothing more about it other than where the aux button is and to connect the device with the cord. 

I know my cords work because
- I recently used the aux cord in my scion tc aux outlet & it worked fine
- I use the same usb cord to charge my phone in a wall outlet & it works fine

FTR, I have 
- ipone 3g
- ipod gen 5 classic

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

try original apple cords...thats what mine took...wouldnt work with generic ones


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Also it isn't hard to take the part out and make sure nothin is shook loose.
Mike


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

echoanswers, 

I am sorry to hear you are having this concern. The suggestions made are a great place to start. You can also reach out to our Infotainment team at 855-478-7767 for more information as well. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Rochas (May 27, 2013)

Some cables only support charging and not data etc. Use an original cable is my guess.


----------



## echoanswers (Oct 23, 2013)

I am using an apple USB cord for the phone and iPod.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Have you tried another device or USB stick in the USB port?


----------



## Zman180 (Oct 27, 2013)

Can you recommend what USB stick works on the 2014 cruze that I just bought


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Just about any USB stick should work for testing purposes.


----------



## dinahajjar (Nov 5, 2013)

Greetings,
I am facing the same problem in my cruze 2013.
Any insights?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The conection from usb/aux to radio may be loose. GM dealer has the tester that can tell you that right off the bat. They plug it in and a voice plays over the speakers saying it passed. That's the only thing I can think of if you are using the apple cords and the cord is not being hindered by a protective 3rd party case preventing the connector from seating all the way in the phone/ipod.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

dinahajjar, 

Have you been able to try any of the suggestions mentioned above yet? Please be sure to keep us posted. Once you have verified your USB cable is correct, please reach out to our Infotainment team (855-478-7767). I look forward to your update. 

Erica Tiffany 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## SuzieCruze (Jun 25, 2014)

Has anyone found a solution to this issue? I tried calling the Infotainment team, but they just suggested I visit the dealer. :/ (My car is no longer under warranty as a rebuilt vehicle.) If a cord came loose, does anyone know how I might access it? Would I have to take out the whole console, or just the inner armrest? Any advice is appreciated!

Thanks, all!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow I had the same issue with my 14 LS loaner, the 13 LS worked like a charm. I might try this on a 11 LS soon. 






Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## SilverBullet717 (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm having this same message that Merc6 is having. Has anyone found a solution to this problem? I haven't tried using the same cable that I sync my phone with so I'll try that, but has anyone else found a solution that has worked for them? I have a 2013 Cruze LS.


----------



## ChattaCruze (Jun 25, 2015)

SuzieCruze said:


> Has anyone found a solution to this issue? I tried calling the Infotainment team, but they just suggested I visit the dealer. :/ (My car is no longer under warranty as a rebuilt vehicle.) If a cord came loose, does anyone know how I might access it? Would I have to take out the whole console, or just the inner armrest? Any advice is appreciated!
> 
> Thanks, all!


I just had this problem fixed on my 2014 LTZ. The power "prongs" of the USB port were working but the data "prongs" had been bent and weren't working. If something has just come loose, you might be able to get away with only removing the armrest. If the cord has to be replaced you'll have to do the whole console.

@Silverbullet while I was troubleshooting my LTZ I was given information about several weird things that could cause this. If you're using iTunes music, the infotainment center isn't "technically" compatible with the .m4a file format that iTunes downloads music in. It supposedly has to be MP3 or AAC. Once my cable was replaced I was able to get the iPod to work, but it still has issues from time to time. I just don't want to reformat 20GB of music. You might want to try formatting one album and see if that helps?


----------



## SilverBullet717 (Jul 28, 2015)

ChattaCruze, thanks for the info I'll be sure to give that a shot. I'll also try a different data cable and see if that fixes it too.


----------



## Ruizmario1995 (Oct 12, 2015)

SuzieCruze said:


> Has anyone found a solution to this issue? I tried calling the Infotainment team, but they just suggested I visit the dealer. :/ (My car is no longer under warranty as a rebuilt vehicle.) If a cord came loose, does anyone know how I might access it? Would I have to take out the whole console, or just the inner armrest? Any advice is appreciated!
> 
> Thanks, all!





Yes the cable from the armrest to the pdim is bad I had the same problem you can connect a USb from inbtween the cable and the pdim cable it works perfectly fine now


----------



## JFarnsworth (Feb 17, 2016)

I just bought a 2014 Cruze with 6k miles on it and the USB / port / cable / iphone connection worked perfectly for about a month and now it's the same problem as these other people.
Very frustrating.
I feel like the only thing I can do is tell the dealer to fix it under warranty. Are you all sure it's the apple cable that needs replacing??? Seems like it's the car...


----------



## cruzetuner (Nov 3, 2017)

I’m somewhat having the same problem my phone connects via Bluetooth with no problem but I had an apple cord for my 6s and it works for 2-3 weeks but now it doesn’t pick up my phone when I plug it in the USB port it will only charge it so I would have to listen to the radio or use the six port but that’s a pain since you need 1 more cord.........update..... I took the side panels off and found the usb cord and tried plugging my Apple cord directly in the connector and basically bypass the port in the arm rest but that still don’t work so i dont know which part is bad :/


----------

